# Our new Sugar Gliders



## The_Chosen_One (Apr 6, 2008)

We just brought our new sugar glider pair home:no1: They're both female and have been named crinkle and rose:lol2:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

awwww they are just adorable tbh :lol2:


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

Sooo sweet,i love there names.how old r they,i wish i could afford 2 have a pair of sugar gliders......:2thumb::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Kazza17 (May 29, 2008)

Aww they are so cute I have male/female twins called Pip & Squeak 

Don't want to scare you or anything but if thats grapes they are eating you really shouldn't feed them, grapes are dangerous & can kill, I won't feed grapes to any of my animals even my African Grey who used to love them


----------



## Falkor-Dragons (May 15, 2008)

are these tame and handable?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations. I agree with Kazza17 though, do not feed grapes they have caused the death of a number of different animals ranging from dogs to parrots to skunks. It's just not worth it, there's lots of other yummy things you can feed them instead.


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the tips on the grapes, the guy we bought them off actually put them in, we haven't given them any though: victory:
They are 9weeks out of the pouch and are very handlable:flrt:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I thought they looked quite young, most breeders give them another couple of weeks before they take them from the parents. I'm sure they'll be absolutely fine though . What did the breeder advise you feed them?


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Apr 6, 2008)

Leadbeaters, but researching beforehand I found that this isn't the best thing? due to excess sugar and the use of nutrobal? So we found some recipes on the sugar glider uk forum and are going to try them with that, blends of fruit and cat biscuits. Does that sound ok?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You should join the glider forum  But yes, if you go by those recipes, you'll have super healthy furballs  Then when you are feeling more confident, you can start making your own mixes


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

The_Chosen_One said:


> Leadbeaters, but researching beforehand I found that this isn't the best thing? due to excess sugar and the use of nutrobal? So we found some recipes on the sugar glider uk forum and are going to try them with that, blends of fruit and cat biscuits. Does that sound ok?


Yay! Well done . Leadbeaters is very bad, I liken it to feeding your (if you have any which I don't) human kids a diet of doughnuts and full sugar cola! The diet on SGF I've used for almost a decade and have superb suggies .


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Apr 6, 2008)

These are the recipes we've been looking at Recipes already worked out for all you lovely people!
are they all ok?
We are trying out the Papaya,Apple,Pear and cat biscuit one: victory:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup, those recipes are all good. If the ratios are a bit off, add a bit of calcium suppliment to it, just to up the calcium content  But once you get the hang of it, you can make up your own mixes, too


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Very, very nice gliders, I love them.

I hope to get a pair next year once I've done the research.
Does anyone know if this stuff is ok to feed http://www.medicanimal.com/product/~nectar-700g/~product_id=B7043 
Also what calcium supplement is best for them and where do you get it


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh yeah, there brill. I wish i could have 1 of those.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You can get all of your glidery needs from Shropshire Exotics (Welcome to Shropshire Exotics. The one-stop shop for all your Exotic pets needs.)


----------

